# Paphiopedilum hangianum



## Fabrice (Apr 26, 2011)

First bloom at home for this very nice and fragrant specie.


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 26, 2011)

How do you grow this one(light,temp,mix,fert.,etc..)?


----------



## Shiva (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous. That staminode shield is very pretty.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2011)

What's not to like about this species?


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 26, 2011)

When these are nice,they are NICE!When they are bad,they can be awful


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 26, 2011)

Superb bloom! Great pattern on the staminode.


----------



## etex (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice bloom!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 26, 2011)

looks great!
i can't wait until i can grow this species...


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 26, 2011)

i love this species... Never seen one in flower in person yet. Can't wait for that day though.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love it! :clap:


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2011)

AWESOME!!! How would you describe the fragrance???


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 26, 2011)

it's beautiful!! I like this more than the redder ones 
I just hope mine would bloom.. they sure are slow growing!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

blooming on small plant!  Thanx for posting.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice shape Fabrice, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you to all.

It's a little difficult for me to give informations because I'm not good in english. But I try:
In my growing conditions, light is moderate, like phalaenopsis for example. fertilizer is normal (400µs of 6-2-4 ), lots of dolomie, humidity 60 to 70%. temperatur min is 14°C and the max in summer is 33-34°C but it's too high for it. It doesn't like that and grow better to 18°C beetween 25°C.
I add volcanic rock (pouzzolanne) to my standard mix because I think the roots don't like to be too long wet. 

It's very slow to grow.

The fragrance is difficult to describe... floral with a touch of spices.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicely shaped one Fabrice. Interesting how your clone has the hooded dorsal while others have a straight up dorsal. Do you know if your plant is seed grown?


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 27, 2011)

Probably wild collected plant (lots of have been sold in EUrope since 7-8 years) because I don't think the first seedlings of hangianum have already bloomed.

I have another plant I'm sure it's a seedling and it grows really faster.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, good to know about the seedling.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2011)

Wonderfully amazing!!! :clap:


----------

